# Wetshaving



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

So I walk in to a store called the Art of Shaving and got myself an honest to goodness, hot lather and straight razor shave. I was transformed! I walked out with a wetshave starter kit. Now I have a full coolection of Gillette DE razors, from the 20's to the 60's , shaving brushes of boar and badger brushes and several razors.

Now, I've learned to slow down and make a mundane chore, a good experience. My DW makes soap put of the goat milk and it makes a real rich lather.

So in this pic, from 3:00 going counterclockwise: 1948 Gillette Tech TTO; (12:00)1952 Gillette Black Tip Tech TTO; (10:00)1957 Gillette Blue Tip Aluminum handle Tech TTO; (8:00) 1968 Black handle Tech TTO; (6:00) 1968 Adjustable Tech TTO; (4:00) New Edwin Jagger 3 piece.









This is a 1920's Gillette Ball End, old style 3 piece









These are my striaght razors( also called cut throats): The one on the left is a new handle I put on, the rest are original- Goldenedge, Henkels Twinworks Platinum and a original Schultz Weyer. They are all shave ready and I sharpen them myself on sandpaper and micro mesh on a small slab of marble.









These are my brushes


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking tools!
I don't think I need another way to hurt myself! 
Although I've heard you can't beat a shave from a place like you went


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

What soaps ya got? I got a few wade and butcher straights for sale, and a few other Sheffield blades. Also a wapienica NOS and a few gold dollars. Got a novaculite hone for sale too. Pm me if you want pics


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I use and have a nice collection of straights - welcome to the world!

Remember to give your badger brushes a few good hard flick/shakes after giving them a thorough rinse to get the soap out of them, and it'll last you for years.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

pop shot said:


> What soaps ya got? I got a few wade and butcher straights for sale, and a few other Sheffield blades. Also a wapienica NOS and a few gold dollars. Got a novaculite hone for sale too. Pm me if you want pics


Well, besides the goat soap the DW makes( with Sandlewood and Patouli), I have a TOBS Avacado cream, a TOBS Jeremyn and Klar Kabinet in Lime. I sharpen my razors on sandpaper and micon mesh to 80k grit on a small ( 4"X12") slab of marble. Since getting into sharpening razors, I can now get my knives( and all kitchen edges) razor sharp. Ever since I saw this guy, I bought a VEVO 400X USB magnifier and get mirror edges.






Care to put your pics here?


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I use and have a nice collection of straights - welcome to the world!
> 
> Remember to give your badger brushes a few good hard flick/shakes after giving them a thorough rinse to get the soap out of them, and it'll last you for years.


Yes, there's nothing like slowing down and enjoying the experience: putting a hot, wet cloth on your face( to open pores and soften beard) and then ( I use a pre shave oil that I make myself with Vit E and menthol oils) oil on the face(even if you use disposables, try this, makes a world of difference) and then a hot lather and finally a nice smooth shave with one of my razors( which ever I feel that time). followed up with a nice Spiced Bay Rum( or a nice Citrus splash) aftershave balm.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you...I have now spent my entire afternoon looking into straight razors and the whole shaving process!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a couple older adjustable razors, but don't use them now. I shave with the Merkur double edge now. The top pushes off and after 2 years it is still solid. I like the weight. I have found Ilike Shark and Merkur blades. Also Col Conk soap.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

How do safety razors and straight razors compare for shaving feel etc?

Is a well stropped straight razor sharper than the mass produced disposable safety blades?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I must confess... I'm... a dry shaver.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Jaximus that just hurts to think about.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Then you should definitely not think about rubbing him up and down your whiskery face!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I love my straight razors. They definitely make what used to be a chore and was painful into something enjoyable. Nothing like being pampered 

In the middle of refurbishing a blade now


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

tradere safety bar, vie long silver tip and razorock king Louis. Luxury.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

You like the razor rock soaps pop?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

very much. if there was only one soap, it would be tabac, but for value vs. performance, razorock can't be beat.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaximus said:


> I must confess... I'm... a dry shaver.


same here. a lil water on the blade and thats it.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good Idea


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I would really like to get a decent quality vintage or vintage look straight razor, stropping accessories, soap and brush.

I live on a pretty tight budget though... Wadda you guys recon I'm gonna have to spend to get what I'm looking for? And where should I start looking?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out flee markets old hair saloons 
and if you got your set together it's the 
cheapest way to get rid of your fur in the face 
And get your self that shaving oil it's such a different 
I might fined a how to for that if I remember 
( my test was with organic olive ) oil and some drop's of tee tree oil mix it and you are reddy to go I gave it a try and works great and you just need a few drops so don't mix to much


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I use a tiny little triangle shaped bottle called Williams shaving oil to soften the hair and I add a few drops of Moroccan argan oil to make the razor slide easier and condition the skin. No soap at the moment. The oils work quite nicely but I find the disposable razors such a pain. You keep throwing away money and precision trimming is next to impossible.

Time to step up my game and start looking for a decent straight and strop I guess...

I get what you're saying about the oils though, when I switched from Gillette gel foam to those, it was a world of difference. And a heck of a lot less acne and shaving rash.


----------

